# Ohio Constitutional Carry, Where Does It Stand?



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

What is the status of the constitutional carry bill? I know it passed the senate, is there a time frame for it to go to the Governor’s desk? Or are there changes that need to be ironed out first?

Will DeWine sign it? If I had to bet money, I think he does not.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish it has become law..... it is a constitutional right..... no worries here with a permit, but if your able to legally buy, you sure should be able to carry..... criminals it won't matter to , a law


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn’t it pass the Ohio house and senate?


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Smitty82 said:


> Didn’t it pass the Ohio house and senate?


Yes it did, I haven't heard anything in a while. That's why I am wondering if there was any movement on the governors side.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

It is in comittee review. One thing to consider is that you may still need your permit to carry in other states.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

House oversight committee is meeting today and tomorrow to discuss it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Get your Ohio permit and be doubly protected and legal in several other states. It’s a no brainer….if you can’t afford ate Ohio permit, you probably can’t afford ammunition 🤣😁


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I do a fair amount of traveling on the road and would definitely keep my permit up to avoid all the reciprocity issues 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Basser57 said:


> It is in comittee review. One thing to consider is that you may still need your permit to carry in other states.


Will the Sheriff's still offer one for Ohio if the law doesn't require it?


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Home Page - Ohio Gun Owners


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

GPtimes2 said:


> Will the Sheriff's still offer one for Ohio if the law doesn't require it?


They'll still want the revenue. And yes, not issuing would tear apart State reciprocity agreements.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Shouldn’t have to have a permit for a constitutional right anywhere in the country. I pay enough. Pay for this pay for that pay pay pay. Screw those ccw permits. There is no good reason why anyone who can legally open carry shouldn’t be allowed to conceal. I prefer having mine in plain sight on my hip anyway but it’s hard in the winter. And please spare me the “it makes you a target” speech. Been open carrying since i was 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

"chillin" said:


> Shouldn’t have to have a permit for a constitutional right anywhere in the country. I pay enough. Pay for this pay for that pay pay pay. Screw those ccw permits. There is no good reason why anyone who can legally open carry shouldn’t be allowed to conceal. I prefer having mine in plain sight on my hip anyway but it’s hard in the winter. And please spare me the “it makes you a target” speech. Been open carrying since i was 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were you packing at 2?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> What were you packing at 2?


Obviously









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Smitty82 said:


> What were you packing at 2?


His diapers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> What were you packing at 2?


More experience than most of your ccw holders. And i said i was open carrying, no diaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My personal thoughts are that just because you can, doesn't mean you should. It's a different day and age. Too many overemotional people in this world who wig out at the sight of a gun. If they don't see it, it's not a problem. Everyone's happier.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I have no problems with the process and training that's required for you to get the permit.

Now the renewing of the permit is a different story


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Moo Juice said:


> My personal thoughts are that just because you can, doesn't mean you should. It's a different day and age. Too many overemotional people in this world who wig out at the sight of a gun. If they don't see it, it's not a problem. Everyone's happier.


I agree. If you're in Wyoming it's somewhat common place and not a statement. In Ohio it seems like most open carry guys are doing it for attention. Not all, just most. Kinda like guys that roll up their sleeves all the time so you can see their tattoo.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DavidRK said:


> What is the status of the constitutional carry bill? I know it passed the senate, is there a time frame for it to go to the Governor’s desk? Or are there changes that need to be ironed out first?
> 
> Will DeWine sign it? If I had to bet money, I think he does not.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I’m not sure he will sign it either. I do know it’s time for him to start trying to buy votes so he may.

Open carry is not the content of the bill.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Redheads said:


> I have no problems with the process and training that's required for you to get the permit.
> 
> Now the renewing of the permit is a different story


Amen. There are too many people that have no business carrying that will now carry concealed. You can support the 2nd Amendment 100% while still realizing when it was enacted, people grew up with guns in hand. Today, Johnny Dumbarse with zero handgun training or legal protocol training can stick a gun in his pants with no forethought or preparation. 

These days, people aren't even smart enough not to text while driving. Gotta check that Fakebook account in case someone "liked" their post!! Screw that red light!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

That 8 hours of training doesn’t make you qualified either. A few years ago a guy i know got his permit. A month later he hosed one of my beagles down with a load of 6’s. I think it’s hilarious how people think concealed is better because people get nervous when they see you carrying. Who cares. Same people are on social media apologizing to the mob for something they said that offended whoever. Carry how you’re comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The zero gun training is a mute point. There are people who have a ccw permit who only have the “required” training. The required training is a joke. So there are already people out there who probably shouldn’t be carrying but are. It’s a personal responsibility to follow the law and take appropriate training.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> The zero gun training is a mute point. There are people who have a ccw permit who only have the “required” training. The required training is a joke. So there are already people out there who shouldn’t be carrying but are. It’s a personal responsibility to follow the law and take appropriate training.


Something is better than nothing. It's less about range time as it is legal learning. And yes, personal responsibility is key but...if you aren't even exposed to it in CCW training how likely are you to seek it out on your own? "You" as in "they".


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

People that know what they're doing know not to brandish or draw their weapon unless they are prepared to shoot and that their life is in danger. How ingrained is that for someone not trained to understand that. It's feasible to me that if a handgun is drawn the intent is likely to shoot me, for whatever reason. That means if I'm drawn on, the threat level just went to red and I'm likely to end the threat to my life rather than wait for a shot to be taken at me.

Open carry indicates you're armed which most think is a deterrent but not a threat. It's unfortunate, but there will be shootings that didn't need to happen just because Johnny dumbarse wanted to be a tough guy, had temper issues or thought he'd win some argument by showing his concealed weapon. 

Slippery slope IMO. There really needs to be some checkpoint (if not CCW license/background check/fingerprinting/database/LEO awareness on traffic stops) that is verifiable education if carrying concealed.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree that the "required" training is a joke. I know for me all I had to do was take a basic online class and then go to the range and show I could nail a target at close range.

A firearm is a firearm. Whether it's open carry or closed carry. If you can pass the check to buy them, you should be able to carry them either without having to pay for a class or a permit. It's ultimately on the person handling the firearm as to what happens if they get in a situation where they need to (heaven forbid) actually use it. I hope I'm never in a position where I need to have to use mine.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

...


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I agree that the "required" training is a joke. I know for me all I had to do was take a basic online class and then go to the range and show I could nail a target at close range.
> 
> A firearm is a firearm. Whether it's open carry or closed carry. If you can pass the check to buy them, you should be able to carry them either without having to pay for a class or a permit. It's ultimately on the person handling the firearm as to what happens if they get in a situation where they need to (heaven forbid) actually use it. I hope I'm never in a position where I need to have to use mine.


I'm not arguing your point.  But you have to do those things to drive a car and a whole of other things. Boats get inspected and safety equipment required. Seat belt laws exist for motor vehicles. Truck drivers need a CDL. You have a course and test for a hunting license (if not grandfathered).

Seems carrying a handgun should require "something". eh?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't forget opponents of Ohio concealed carry claimed it would be The Wild Wild West if citizens were allowed to conceal carry. Opponents of states that have passed Constitutional carry claimed the same thing, didn't happen.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

night vision said:


> Don't forget opponents of Ohio concealed carry claimed it would be The Wild Wild West if citizens were allowed to conceal carry. Opponents of states that have passed Constitutional carry claimed the same thing, didn't happen.


True and predictable. But there was a licensing and training component. The equation isn't the same so will the outcome be different? I doubt globs of people will carry concealed that don't already.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

personally I would be saddened if a person could openly carry twin wheel guns on their hips into the store I'm shopping in with my grandaughter, what could go wrong? sincerely hope he doesn't sign this


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Why do you think kids need to pass a hunters safety course ?

Should we doo away with those also ??


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just throwing this out there for conversational purposes but should you have to take training and get a license to exercise your other constitutional rights?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

ASJ said:


> True and predictable. But there was a licensing and training component. The equation isn't the same so will the outcome be different? I doubt globs of people will carry concealed that don't already.


Twenty-one states have Constitutional Carry what licensing and training component do they have for Constitutional Carry?


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

night vision said:


> Twenty-one states have Constitutional Carry what licensing and training component do they have for Constitutional Carry?


*"Constitutional Carry: *_Constitutional carry means that the state’s law does not prohibit citizens who can legally possess a firearm from carrying handguns, (openly and/or in a concealed manner) thus no state permit is required. Sometimes, constitutional carry may be conditional such as in those states that have no laws prohibiting the open carry of a handgun but which require a permit to carry the handgun concealed.
*Permitless carry:* Permitless carry includes constitutional carry states as well as states where an individual must meet certain qualifications, e.g., no DUIs in the last 10 years, in order to legally carry (Tennessee). Some states are fully unrestricted, meaning no permit is required for open or concealed carry. Others allow the open carry of a firearm/or handgun without a permit but require a permit for concealment."_

State laws vary. They do for hunting licenses too and that's not even an amendment. I am not going to debate each state law specifically but I'm guessing the majority of gun owners, including CCW holders, believe some check point and education is a reasonable requirement. The beauty of State's rights are just that. I'd guess density matters too. 

Either way, CC under Constitutional Carry requires reading the law and understanding it. Probably worth incentivizing that somehow. And it won't transfer to CCW reprocity states that aren't constitutional carry.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> Just throwing this out there for conversational purposes but should you have to take training and get a license to exercise your other constitutional rights?


I hope not. But speak your mind these days and you'll probably get cancelled.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

This is copied from an email I got from BFA. This is where it stands now. Personally, I hope it does not pass. Just because you're old enough to buy a firearm, does not mean you should be able to carry one with out the minimum training required now to get a CHL in Ohio. I may be wrong, but Constitutional Carry does not allow you carry concealed, you would still need a permit to do that.

Constitutional Carry hits the ground running! 

Hearings for 3 BFA-Supported Bills Scheduled for Tuesday and Wednesday

Dear Mike,

We're now closer to passing Constitutional Carry in Ohio than ever before.

SB 215, the Senate bill for making concealed carry licensing optional, passed the Senate in December with overwhelming support, and is now in the House Government Oversight Committee with sponsor testimony scheduled for today, Feb. 8. Tomorrow, Feb. 9, the committee will hear proponent testimony.

This means the bill is starting its final journey to the Governor's desk. After these two hearings, it will receive at least one hearing for opponents, then a vote by committee members.

Assuming it passes out of committee, it will then head to the House floor for a vote. If it passes there, and we have every reason to believe it will, it will be put on the Governor's desk.

We have been working closely with Senator Terry Johnson, SB 215's sponsor, Representative Shane Wilkin, Chairman of the Government Oversight Committee, and House and Senate leadership to move this bill as rapidly as possible. Our goal continues to be enacting Constitutional Carry before the May primary election.

BFA also continues to work on a variety of other bills. And we will keep you informed as things progress for each bill.

Here's an article I posted on our website with details about the hearings happening today and tomorrow.

Yours for Liberty, 
Dean Rieck
Executive Director


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys...in the old days our grandpa. Uncle dad and all adults usually taught us gun safety etc. We definitely need to get back to that. If not then some kind of safety course would be nice


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

The NRA offers two gun safety classes, one is a basic gun safety seminar, and the other on is a Firearm home safety course. Just because their out there, doesn't mean people will take them


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

I've always believed that one must be responsible for what he or she does and if laws had been enforced .......Oh well, I guess that was a different time and way of doing things.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Really doesn’t matter too much to me what Joe Blow, you, your neighbor, my neighbor or anyone else does. I will continue to conceal carry 99.9% of the time( I have a current permit), and will continue to open carry while at the lake or in the woods.
Knowing I’m prepared if God forbid I need to react puts me in a very calm state of mind.
Being cognizant to your surrounds at ALL times is your friend. (Thank you USN for teaching me)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Guys...in the old days our grandpa. Uncle dad and all adults usually taught us gun safety etc. We definitely need to get back to that. If not then some kind of safety course would be nice


Couldn't be said better Tom! Our gun cabinet was always unlocked as I remember. But that's because our dad,uncle and grandpa properly informed us about gun safety. How to use a gun. How to treat every gun as a loaded gun. And they lead by example. If uncle Harold is handling a gun in any way shape or form and hands that gun over the first thing you do is check to see if it's loaded. Even if uncle unloaded it right in front of you.. 
My kids are being taught the same exact way.


----------



## Halloween (11 mo ago)

ASJ said:


> Amen. There are too many people that have no business carrying that will now carry concealed. You can support the 2nd Amendment 100% while still realizing when it was enacted, people grew up with guns in hand. Today, Johnny Dumbarse with zero handgun training or legal protocol training can stick a gun in his pants with no forethought or preparation.
> 
> These days, people aren't even smart enough not to text while driving. Gotta check that Fakebook account in case someone "liked" their post!! Screw that red light!


But those same people can already open carry a handgun. So they cover it with their shirt and all of a sudden hell breaks loose? Use your brain, man. 

People have the right to defend themselves and their families without having to jump through hoops, taking classes and paying fees. If they can already legal open carry, covering the firearm with their shirt doesn't somehow make it more dangerous.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Halloween said:


> But those same people can already open carry a handgun. So they cover it with their shirt and all of a sudden hell breaks loose? Use your brain, man.
> 
> People have the right to defend themselves and their families without having to jump through hoops, taking classes and paying fees. If they can already legal open carry, covering the firearm with their shirt doesn't somehow make it more dangerous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Covering a gun with your shirt is not open carry.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

EnonEye said:


> personally I would be saddened if a person could openly carry twin wheel guns on their hips into the store I'm shopping in with my grandaughter, what could go wrong? sincerely hope he doesn't sign this


Well... I hate to be the one to tell you, but that's already legal and is not part of the bill that is being discussed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A few posts with political name calling/references have been edited.
Please keep political crap out of this.
Thanks.



Bvil said:


> Well... I hate to be the one to tell you, but that's already legal and is not part of the bill that is being discussed.


Yep....right on both counts.
Crazy as it is...
...It's legal for anyone legal to own firearms to strap it/them on, leave it exposed and walk down the street.
Same guy straps same firearm on, dresses so the pistol isn't visible(pulls shirt over pistol...puts jacket on)...he has to have a CCP.
As it stands...that's currently the law.

No...this bill isn't about open carry vs concealed carry.
Neither is this thread.
Can we please keep this thread on topic...which isn't the age old saga of opinions on open vs concealed carry. If'n guys want to discuss that topic...that's another thread
Thanks


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Yep....right on both counts.
> Crazy as it is...
> ...It's legal for anyone legal to own firearms to strap it/them on, leave it exposed and walk down the street.
> Same guy straps same firearm on and puts a jacket on so the pistol isn't visible...he has to have a CCP.
> ...


I'm not sure how you separate the two completely, both fall under Constitutional Carry enforcement/policy. Something affected by change in law will be vehicle carry. Kind of a biggie unfortunately. Personally, I am pleased with the direction over the last few years in terms of concealed carry laws (bars/alcohol service) but admittedly don't follow prohibitions on the open carry side. Not my thing. So I'm not certain what the bill says in its' entirety regarding things like "informing a LEO of carry if pulled over" or "gun/ammo separate in transport" etc. I would much rather require permits than lose true concealment options if it came to it.

And, as mentioned, state reciprocity. That will be a mess for CC.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

State reciprocity is what will keep most people getting their permit.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I realize almost all of the shootings we hear about are committed by guys (mostly) without a permit to conceal or (likely) even legally own a handgun. Changing the law will likely have no effect on this. Everyone has the right to protect themselves and the Constitution says we have the right to attempt that by bearing arms. The question is should we need a permit to conceal the fact we are carrying. I don't have a problem with requiring the permit, but think the course and the permit should be free. I don't see that happening, so I hope the current bill passes and gets signed.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting its approval and signing


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Leaving in a free society has inherent risks. I'm perfectly fine if someone wants to conceal carry because it's their 2A right to do so and not have adequate training. That's a risk worth taking to preserve our freedoms in this country. The last thing we need is some govt-appointed bureaucrat stripping rights away because they don't deem someone qualified to carry. To me, that is a greater risk than the potential someone is going to blow their nutz off while appendix carrying. Also the odds of me getting hurt/killed from someone with insufficient training is like getting struck by lightning. Not going to worry about it. Let's hope this bill can get passed and go from there.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

codger said:


> I realize almost all of the shootings we hear about are committed by guys (mostly) without a permit to conceal or (likely) even legally own a handgun. Changing the law will likely have no effect on this. Everyone has the right to protect themselves and the Constitution says we have the right to attempt that by bearing arms. The question is should we need a permit to conceal the fact we are carrying. I don't have a problem with requiring the permit, but think the course and the permit should be free. I don't see that happening, so I hope the current bill passes and gets signed.


That's a great point.  At a minimum, a package deal with a reasonable cost.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

G-Patt said:


> Leaving in a free society has inherent risks. I'm perfectly fine if someone wants to conceal carry because it's their 2A right to do so and not have adequate training. That's a risk worth taking to preserve our freedoms in this country. The last thing we need is some govt-appointed bureaucrat stripping rights away because they don't deem someone qualified to carry. To me, that is a greater risk than the potential someone is going to blow their nutz off while appendix carrying. Also the odds of me getting hurt/killed from someone with insufficient training is like getting struck by lightning. Not going to worry about it. Let's hope this bill can get passed and go from there.


My concern longer term is legislation that pulls back on CCW benefits as non trained/vetted users can carry that way. It feels there are bigger gun rights and 2A issues to solve first.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ASJ said:


> That's a great point.  *At a minimum, a package deal with a reasonable cost.*


^^^We already have that.

The only thing it should cost someone monetarily to defend their life or the lives of their loved ones is the cost of the equipment to do so.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sooooooooooooo has anyone heard the results from the meetings with the oversight committee? This sure went off the original post.


----------



## ASJ (Feb 28, 2016)

fastwater said:


> ^^^We already have that.
> 
> The only thing it should cost someone monetarily to defend their life or the lives of their loved ones is the cost of the equipment to do so.


I think the hunter safety courses are free. Not sure. But either way, you have to do them to hunt a bunny - kind of a safety thing. I do understand the 2A fist pounding mentality though. Personally I see no harm in education provided as well as potentially enhanced carry benefits based on a personal investment in education on concealed carry. Particularly the legal aspect as many people don't know what the first thing to do is if you shoot someone in self defense. Yes that applies to open carry too, the difference is open carry doesn't require you get smart.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

bobk said:


> Sooooooooooooo has anyone heard the results from the meetings with the oversight committee? This sure went off the original post.


My understanding is they have had two of three hearings. The third hearing is for opponents to voice their opinions. You know got to get The Blomberg paid anti-gun people in there. Then it goes to Dewine (when he gets back from the Super Bowl) who has ten days to sign or not. It's hard to find any news outlets reporting on it.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

FYI;





Constitutional Carry Bill Moves Rapidly, Emergency Power Bill Passes Committee | Buckeye Firearms Association


On Tuesday, Feb. 8, 2022, the Ohio House Government Oversight Committee held hearings for three BFA-Supported bills. SB 215 on Constitutional Carry received its first hearing in the House with bill sponsor Sen. Terry Johnson presenting testimony.




www.buckeyefirearms.org


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

IMHO, I do not see it happing. Why? Our license needs to be renewed. It just another money grab. The state has a golden goose, and they know it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

fastwater said:


> ^^^We already have that.
> 
> The only thing it should cost someone monetarily to defend their life or the lives of their loved ones is the cost of the equipment to do so.


Amen…


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I think it comes down to if DeWine thinks the primary challengers have a legit chance of defeating him. If he's worried he signs it, if he's not, he doesn't.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DavidRK said:


> I think it comes down to if DeWine thinks the primary challengers have a legit chance of defeating him. If he's worried he signs it, if he's not, he doesn't.


We will see if he is a man of his word or labeled a liar.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

bobk said:


> We will see if he is a man of his word or labeled a liar.


I believe most of us have already made a decision on his character.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

fastwater said:


> ^^^We already have that.
> 
> The only thing it should cost someone monetarily to defend their life or the lives of their loved ones is the cost of the equipment to do so.


I agree
But It already does not sure where you are trying to go with this statement


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Double post


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I agree
> But It already does not sure where you are trying to go with this statement


Was responding to ASJ's post #54.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I've looks an can't find any new news about this. Any body seen anything ?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Senate bill 215 has passed the Ohio Senate and is currently in the Ohio House Government Oversight Committee for hearings. PODCAST: Constitutional Carry Update - How Close is Ohio to Passing Permitless Carry? | Buckeye Firearms Association


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

night vision said:


> Senate bill 215 has passed the Ohio Senate and is currently in the Ohio House Government Oversight Committee for hearings. PODCAST: Constitutional Carry Update - How Close is Ohio to Passing Permitless Carry? | Buckeye Firearms Association


Thank you I'll be joining 👍


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Smitty82 said:


> Didn’t it pass the Ohio house and senate?


I thought the law states that if it did pass both House and Senate then it goes to the Governor and if he doesn't sign it ( not entirel entirely sure if he can't veto it at that point) within so many days it is considered passed and becomes law. I too am wondering what is happening or happened with it!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Sean Ebra said:


> I thought the law states that if it did pass both House and Senate then it goes to the Governor and if he doesn't sign it ( not entirel entirely sure if he can't veto it at that point) within so many days it is considered passed and becomes law. I too am wondering what is happening or happened with it!


Check post #70 by night vision


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's the latest on this issue: BREAKING: SB 215 for Constitutional Carry Passes Out of Committee | Buckeye Firearms Association


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

mike oehme said:


> Here's the latest on this issue: BREAKING: SB 215 for Constitutional Carry Passes Out of Committee | Buckeye Firearms Association


Thanks for posting Mike 👍


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is the latest breaking news on Constitutional Carry: BREAKING: Constitutional Carry Bill Headed to Governor's Desk | Buckeye Firearms Association


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

He’s got 3 months to get it signed. Way before November elections. He better keep his promise.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Well if he does, I might as well let my instructor certifications expire, cause no one will want to spend the money on a permit if they don't have to.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

mike oehme said:


> Well if he does, I might as well let my instructor certifications expire, cause no one will want to spend the money on a permit if they don't have to.


I think you will be surprised regarding that. I’m pretty sure many will want to keep it for the 25 states that will honor the permit.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

We will see. If this means, no permits from the sheriff, he will be loseing a lot of money. IMHO, That was another money grab, by the sheriff. I will belive it when I see it.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

I will continue to maintain my permit to keep it legal for CC in other states I travel to. Still need a national CC law so I can legally carry in all states with my Ohio permit.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Basser57 said:


> I will continue to with my permit to keep it legal for CC in other states I travel to.


That's the way I think. Nice to have it traveling over multiple state lines.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

I have no real problem with not requiring a CC permit but I do believe that like first time hunters, first time buyers should be required to complete a firearm safety course.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Basser57 said:


> I will continue to maintain my permit to keep it legal for CC in other states I travel to. Still need a national CC law so I can legally carry in all states with my Ohio permit.





loweman165 said:


> That's the way I think. Nice to have it traveling over multiple state lines.


I hope I'm wrong but i wouldn't be surprised if you are unable to renew and Ohio would now be considered a permitless carry state meaning reciprocity would only be recognized in another permitless carry states


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’m pretty sure the bills states you can still apply/renew your license if you want just for those reasons.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Redheads said:


> I hope I'm wrong but i wouldn't be surprised if you are unable to renew and Ohio would now be considered a permitless carry state meaning reciprocity would only be recognized in another permitless carry states





bobk said:


> I’m pretty sure the bills states you can still apply/renew your license if you want just for those reasons.


Yup...nothing I've read in the bill that states anything close to not being able renew your Ohio CCP for the purposes of reciprocity in other CCP states.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

bobk said:


> He’s got 3 months to get it signed. Way before November elections. He better keep his promise.


I have been reading that he only has 10 days to sign or veto bills and if he does neither that it becomes law. Maybe that isn’t actually the case?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> I have been reading that he only has 10 days to sign or veto bills and if he does neither that it becomes law. Maybe that isn’t actually the case?


If he signs it or takes no action after ten days, then the bill passes and becomes law after 90 days.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Indiana also has sent a Bill to their Governor's desk.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

If Indiana is the same as they were a few years ago, the only change would be no more paperwork, as their CCW permit did not require any training, only a background check.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

night vision said:


> If he signs it or takes no action after ten days, then the bill passes and becomes law after 90 days.


 Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Yup...nothing I've read in the bill that states anything close to not being able renew your Ohio CCP for the purposes of reciprocity in other CCP states.


 You can still keep or even get a concealed carry permit in Ohio if the constitutional carry law passes 👍


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Gov. DeWine signs bill getting rid of concealed carry permit requirements


**Related Video Above: Bill getting rid of concealed carry permit requirements heads to DeWine’s desk.** COLUMBUS, Ohio (WJW) — Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signed a bill into law Monday that elimin…




fox8.com





He signed it! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

__





Ohio Governor DeWine Signs BFA-Supported Permitless Carry Bill | Buckeye Firearms Association


At approximately 4:50 p.m. on Monday, March 14, 2022, Gov. Mike DeWine signed Senate Bill 215, which will make it legal to carry a concealed handgun without a license in Ohio 91 days after it is filed by the Secretary of State.




www.buckeyefirearms.org





Better off reading about it here.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hopefully this bill will do more than the concealed carry permit could, that old saying that an armed society is a polite society ........When people have no idea who might be carrying and now it will be in much larger numbers I would think that will be a good thing.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Couple questions that my friends with ccw probably already know. First, I’ve looked for specific laws on Ohio concealed carry, but haven’t found it. One of my main questions is…..can I now have loaded handgun on my person or in console while driving? Thanks


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

b
[QUOTE="bobberbucket said:


> Gov. DeWine signs bill getting rid of concealed carry permit requirements
> 
> 
> **Related Video Above: Bill getting rid of concealed carry permit requirements heads to DeWine’s desk.** COLUMBUS, Ohio (WJW) — Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signed a bill into law Monday that elimin…
> ...


Just in time for the primary....


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> Couple questions that my friends with ccw probably already know. First, I’ve looked for specific laws on Ohio concealed carry, but haven’t found it. One of my main questions is…..can I now have loaded handgun on my person or in console while driving? Thanks


I can't find the answer, but I don't think it' changed.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> Couple questions that my friends with ccw probably already know. First, I’ve looked for specific laws on Ohio concealed carry, but haven’t found it. One of my main questions is…..can I now have loaded handgun on my person or in console while driving? Thanks


If the bill is now Law, the answer would be yes.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Specwar said:


> If the bill is now Law, the answer would be yes.


 Thank you, I’m pretty sure that when Dewine signed the bill yesterday that it became law.
PLEASE correct me if any know that isn’t the case.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The law doesn't go into effect until 90 days.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It goes into effect 91 days after the Secretary of State files it.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Harry1959 said:


> Thank you, I’m pretty sure that when Dewine signed the bill yesterday that it became law.
> PLEASE correct me if any know that isn’t the case.


I was wrong, looks like if he signs it or let’s it sit, it becomes law after 90 days. It’s somewhat misleading as most sights say “ he signed it into law” but don’t go on to say its not in effect for 90 days.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> I was wrong, looks like if he signs it or let’s it sit, it becomes law after 90 days. It’s somewhat misleading as most sights say “ he signed it into law” but don’t go on to say its not in effect for 90 days.


Makes as much sense as passing the bill that there is no more daylight saving time change game but it doesn’t go into affect until the fall of 2023. 🤔


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

My understanding at this time is this:
The change takes effect on June 12th of this year, and yes, you will be legal with a loaded handgun on your person or in your vehicle as long as it is not accessible to someone under 21 yrs, or otherwise not legally allowed to handle a firearm. 

As I said, that is my understanding at this time. I may be wrong. It happens, but rarely.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

bobk said:


> Makes as much sense as passing the bill that there is no more daylight saving time change game but it doesn’t go into affect until the fall of 2023. 🤔


Only a year & a half! Must be a really important bill, eh? 🤣


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am somewhat surprised by the amount of people that are saying he did wrong by signing it. In the last couple days couple people were pistol whipped and robbed (in daylight no less ) and if those same folks were carrying, well it probably wont happened a third time. (the pistol whipping and being robbed)


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I would imagine if I were a criminal I’d think twice about trying to rob someone now. Worst case scenario is it weeds out the dumb criminals and druggies who are too hopped up to care either way.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Ohio Constitutional Carry Signed into Law - YouTube some good info, also check out his other videos


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ScumFrog said:


> I would imagine if I were a criminal I’d think twice about trying to rob someone now. Worst case scenario is it weeds out the dumb criminals and druggies who are too hopped up to care either way.


A criminal who has not yet been convicted or a drug addict/user who has never been arrested can legally carry in 90 days.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a current permit holder....and am not a big fan of this change, especially without a background check.
If more people are carrying and you are involved in an altercation of some kind, there is a greater likelihood that the party opposite you is now carrying as well. Contrary to what is depicted on TV and in movies, even a Center Mass shot does not drop your "opponent" or assailant instantly....or close to instantly. If you're both armed and proficient with a firearm, you are now more likely to BOTH get shot....especially at close range.
While most of us on this part of the Forum have been around guns for multiple decades, think about the people who were in CCW Class with you that had never fired a gun before. They can now legally carry in 90 days. Without any firearms training what so ever. What I witnessed in my CCW Class was nothing short of frightening.....and woefully inept. 
There will be a considerably higher number of "accidental" shootings as a result of this, me thinks.
I think this is completely unfair to Law Enforcement Officers......many of whom already work in a toxic environment in today's woke urban environments and have to deal with a completely biased main stream media.
Bottom line is that everybody I know who wants to carry has a license these days. I'm not sure what the gain here is.
And don't say the cost of the license. That's completely immaterial relative to the cost of ammo, a good firearm, or even gas these days.
Bottom line is that more bad guys will legally have guns on them in 90 days.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> I'm not sure what the gain here is.


The ability of a citizen to exercise their 2nd Amendment rights without having to pay to do so.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

night vision said:


> The ability of a citizen to exercise their 2nd Amendment rights without having to pay to do so.


Show me one person who wasn't able to arm themselves because of the cost of a CCW Permit.....


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Why should a law-abiding citizen have pay or get government approval to exercise their 2nd amendment right.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

night vision said:


> Why should a law-abiding citizen have pay or get government approval to exercise their 2nd amendment right.


Why should I have to pay for a Driver's License, CDL, Hunting License, Fishing License, Building Permit, etc.?
If you're truly law abiding, pass the FBI background check and prove it.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Then we should Amend The Constitution to add your examples to The Bill Of Rights.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Why should I have to pay for a Driver's License, CDL, Hunting License, Fishing License, Building Permit, etc.?
> If you're truly law abiding, pass the FBI background check and prove it.


Or...just do what the thugs that could care less about laws or having permits have been doing for years and carry anyway.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

All of those inept people in your classes are still inept people carrying weapons. They just payed to be legally stupid. Also a fishing license, divers license, etc are not a part of your rights. Carrying a weapon is. I always hear about how the 2nd amendment was made two hundred years ago, and if they would of known what guns would become that it would be worded differently. I disagree, it was written to defend yourself from a government...foreign or domestic. I think the founding fathers would be happy to see a tank in your driveway.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> If you're truly law abiding, pass the FBI background check and prove it.


Guilty until proven innocent??


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Driving, cdl, hunting /fishing licenses ext., These are state/federal governed PRIVILEGES not CONSTITUTIONAL rights. There’s a difference.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> Why should I have to pay for a Driver's License, CDL, Hunting License, Fishing License, Building Permit, etc.?
> If you're truly law abiding, pass the FBI background check and prove it.


Isn't that in place already? Don't you have to pass a background check before you can buy a firearm?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> Guilty until proven innocent??


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

bajuski said:


> Isn't that in place already? Don't you have to pass a background check before you can buy a firearm?


Exactly


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bajuski said:


> Isn't that in place already? Don't you have to pass a background check before you can buy a firearm?


Not on the street, where the majority of the bad guys get their piece...if I were to guess, I'd say about 50% of the people (including criminals) in possession of a firearm have had a background check...maybe not even that high...


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Not on the street, where the majority of the bad guys get their piece...


bad guys also conceal without a permit anyways…


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> bad guys also conceal without a permit anyways…


Yep...and they can open carry legally in Ohio (but no one does it)..not all bad guys are felons unfortunately...just some things you can't control I guess.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Many of you are simply not seeing the potential big picture down the road, while you pump your chest about 2nd Amendment Rights and complain about a very minor fee and background check:

Relaxing the rules on Concealed Carry will lead to more shootings....accidental or intentional. It's going to happen.
The main stream media....in Ohio and around the U.S.....hates guns and the second amendment. They will jump on every shooting that takes place and blame it on relaxed carry rules....especially when the shooter isn't licensed or does not have a carry permit. They will quickly point out that the shooter had no training and/or background check. Public Opinion WILL sway....b/c the media will force this issue.
Ohio has had Democratic governors in the recent past....and will again at some point.
When all of the above take place....and they will at some point.....the then Democratic Governor will very likely repeal the Carry Law that DeWine just signed.....and we will lose our ability to legally carry in Ohio.
Remember, what DeWine signed (and the Ohio House & Senate both passed) are NOT Amendments to the Ohio Constitution. Current Law can and will be changed.
Please also be aware of the current battle to redraw election maps in Ohio. Regardless of what happens, the intent of the redrawn maps is to make Ohio more Blue and less Red. This will change the makeup of the Ohio House and Senate and make them more....Blue.

So I challenge you to ask yourself: Is it worth it? Where will this recent change eventually lead?

I, obviously, don't think so. But, as they said in _Road House,_ Opinions Vary.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

berkshirepresident said:


> Relaxing the rules on Concealed Carry will lead to more shootings


Already law in 21 other states with few problems. Many people said that exact same thing about permit carry.
If it's a blood bath (highly doubtful) they can vote to change it
Good luck !


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

bajuski said:


> Isn't that in place already? Don't you have to pass a background check before you can buy a firearm?





Shad Rap said:


> Not on the street, where the majority of the bad guys get their piece...if I were to guess, I'd say about 50% of the people (including criminals) in possession of a firearm have had a background check...maybe not even that high...



Ok, I agree with you totally. So what do we do, pass another law that anyone carrying a piece must get another background check? Do you think that the criminals carrying the stolen pieces will abide? How do we enforce something like that


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder if buying a firearm and showing them a CCW will still get you out having a background check called in


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Perhaps we need background checks for persons buying an SUV?









Waukesha Christmas parade attack - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Laws apply only to the law abiding.


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

Dovans said:


> Wonder if buying a firearm and showing them a CCW will still get you out having a background check called in


Don’t think anything in new bill will change that part of law.

What I wonder is will they purge CCW linked to drivers license database?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

berkshirepresident said:


> Many of you are simply not seeing the potential big picture down the road, while you pump your chest about 2nd Amendment Rights and complain about a very minor fee and background check:
> 
> Relaxing the rules on...
> 
> ...


Originally some 20 years ago to this date and with any new pro-2A bills to come, people will not get any added training. Additionally, some LEOs and absolutely some media sources will tout, here we go, same ol' same ol' , blood on the streets. Wild wild west. Other lots of smoke in the OK Corral LoL. ''Hasn't happened therefore won't happen'' has more realistically become the norm and not the other way round. And, if there were a mass spike in wild westerns sans cowboy hats & chaps I am sure the news would report it, stats & figures etc. Oh BTW it's quickly approaching one full year. The last best OMG we are all going to die law, the so-called ''Stand Your Ground'' bill and the normal, usual, customary crickets chirp. Nothing burger sorry we can't upsize that Sir please pull to the 2nd window...

And I know ppl who went through the one time class, and quickly reverted back 2 days later to their normal self. Never practiced before, never practiced since. I know ppl who have bought several pistols for ''their protection'' since, and never so much as fired them. So the magical one-time 12 hour class didn't help some, if not most. Ooops I forgot, the orginal 12 hours was reduced to 8 several years ago, again possibly fish sandwich instead of the Nothing burger / no blood in the streets, and, the mass of the masses not signing up for added classes, becoming range members etc. haha.

Criminals have been doing the same unlicensed no training carry since before whacking granny for her SS check. The difference now is, granny can metal up without going through a class and yes I know ppl who it's an issue with, medicines (dosing schedules and up up up costs), walkers etc. So the $100 class and $70 permit fee is an issue . Which makes them more vulnerable targets.

OK, some reasons I will continue my CHL. Reciprocity. School zones. Other added benefits to the law such as firearms storage / stowage in a motor vehicle. And the occasional dealer gun purchase


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It’s done berk. It


berkshirepresident said:


> Many of you are simply not seeing the potential big picture down the road, while you pump your chest about 2nd Amendment Rights and complain about a very minor fee and background check:
> 
> Relaxing the rules on Concealed Carry will lead to more shootings....accidental or intentional. It's going to happen.
> The main stream media....in Ohio and around the U.S.....hates guns and the second amendment. They will jump on every shooting that takes place and blame it on relaxed carry rules....especially when the shooter isn't licensed or does not have a carry permit. They will quickly point out that the shooter had no training and/or background check. Public Opinion WILL sway....b/c the media will force this issue.
> ...


you should have been doing all this preaching and contacting you reps before it passed. Too late now.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bobk said:


> It’s done berk. It
> 
> you should have been doing all this preaching and contacting you reps before it passed. Too late now.


I'm obviously a CCW holder and am in favor of the current system.
But I think what's been proposed, passed, and recently signed may have significant, unintended consequences that none of us will like.
Just trying to get people to see this point of view. Time will obviously tell.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sure you are. I’m not trying to sound unfair. It’s just too late. Now it’s nothing more than beating a dead horse. That’s all I was saying.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Fair enough, BobK. The horse has clearly left the barn on this.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some good points on both sides of this thread. I can appreciate the dialogue & different opinions on the possible long term effects of the recently passed legislation. Mike


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would have liked it for if it was law a couple years ago. I was real hesitant about getting a CCW because I didn't want to be on some government list of potential gun owners. Don't trust them. My son wanted to take the class so my wife and I signed up with him. Will renew when I need to. I like being able to carry in other states.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I really don't think this law is going to change a thing, as far as making our state a more violent place. Gun deaths will go up in years to come, just as they always have. That has more do with people just losing respect for each other. Let's be honest an 8 hour class did nothing for people that have not been brought up around guns and taught to respect them. Could you teach someone a trade in 8 hours, a week, or year? I think not. All the passing of this bill did is make it easier for people to defend themselves, period. We should go further. For example not all felons are the same. I have a friend that got caught with a fake I.D. when he was 18 years old. Should he have less right to defend himself then any of us?


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

winguy7 said:


> I have a friend that got caught with a fake I.D. when he was 18 years old. Should he have less right to defend himself then any of us?


Your friend need to talk to an attorney about this. He may be able to get his right to carry back under ORC 2923.14.
https://codes.ohio.gov/ohio-revised-code/section-2923.14


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been around guns and had guns since I was a kid, I'm 56 now. Mostly rifles and shotguns. I bought my first handgun last year. I just recently took the CCW class. I already knew 80% of what was taught. Just some of the legal stuff is what I wanted to know. There were a few people in the class that had no idea about guns and had never even fired one. A couple of comments during the class, "fire a warning shot first", "I don't want to kill anyone, I'll just shoot them in the leg and wound them". Both no no's. So even though the class didn't teach everything, it did help some people get the knowledge they needed instead of just carrying without any training.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I have had a few minor drug criminal charges on my record from many years ago. I can’t get them expunged bc I didn’t expunge my first charge before my second. Now they consider me a repeat offender. I believe that bars me to obtain a ccw. I am however a legal gun owner. I rarely open carry. Now I can more freely exercise my 2 amendment rights if I wish to conceal my firearm from those who dislike guns.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

tudkey said:


> ...a legal gun owner. I rarely open carry. Now I can more freely exercise my 2 amendment rights if I wish to conceal my firearm from those who dislike guns.


I don't understand part of your post but I M 110% correct that the new law doesn't change if you are allowed to carry concealed, just removes the need to go get checked out $$ and get licensed. So, if you were Ok to go to the Sheriffs, apply, get the CHL, and carry, you can do so in June just skip the Sheriff portion. There are other things you can't do, carry into a school zone etc. but it's mostly exactly the same, just no CHL in your wallet.

Hope that helps someone


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

night vision said:


> Why should a law-abiding citizen have pay or get government approval to exercise their 2nd amendment right.


They didnt you could open carry anytime you wanted


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> They didnt you could open carry anytime you wanted


The whole thread has been about Constitutional (concealed) carry, not open carry.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

night vision said:


> The whole thread has been about Constitutional (concealed) carry, not open carry.


Your post was about a person not having to pay for his constutional rights under the 2nd amendment which apllies to open carry


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Your post was about a person not having to pay for his constutional rights under the 2nd amendment which apllies to open carry


So, you're say The 2nsd amendment only applies to open carry? To carry concealed you should have to pay a fee? Since the governor signed it I guess it doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

night vision said:


> So, you're say The 2nsd amendment only applies to open carry? To carry concealed you should have to pay a fee? Since the governor signed it I guess it doesn't matter at this point.


Dont try to put words in my mouth
You said that not me
The 2nd amendment applies to anyway you decide to carry in my book


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Dont try to put words in my mouth
> You said that not me
> The 2nd amendment applies to anyway you decide to carry in my book


Whatever, it's a thread about the right to concealed carry!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

People can say that the new law is gonna turn things back into the wild west...im not buyin that
Has anyone been to a gun store lately???
Cant even get to the counter usually and you cant tell me ALL of those people have ccw's
You dont need a ccw to buy a gun
I have my ccw and i will renew it when the time comes or until i can conceal carry in any state i want to go too...which in my opinion is how it should be..as far as im concerned thats our right under the U S constitution and shouldnt be handled on the state levels...anotherwords, i feel i should be able to conceal carry in any state i want to go visit....unfortunately i cant do that right now...just my 2 cents


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

night vision said:


> Whatever, it's a thread about the right to concealed carry!


The thread is titled 'constitutional' carry...that deals with any form.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not allowed to conceal due to my past. I am a legal gun owner. I can open carry. And soon I will legally be allowed to conceal. Just facts with me. Done now. Just wanted to chime in and elaborate how this bill effects me. I am a law abiding public servant. Following current laws. I am happy this bill passed. Bye


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

tudkey said:


> I am not allowed to conceal due to my past. I am a legal gun owner. I can open carry. And soon I will legally be allowed to conceal. Just facts with me. Done now. Just wanted to...


WRONG! 

Folks, this is 100% INCORRECT! Do not conceal carry as of June, if you cannot do so legally licensed, now. You will be acting under felony! 
If anyone cannot carry concealed now, they will NOT be able to conceal carry in June!


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Safety1st said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Folks, this is 100% INCORRECT! Do not conceal carry as of June, if you cannot do so legally licensed, now. You will be acting under felony!
> If anyone cannot carry concealed now, they will NOT be able to conceal carry in June!


I think you are the one that is wrong. As long as you are legal to own a firearm you can conceal carry with the new law.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with madman here….at least in some cases. About 10-12 years ago, when I lived in Miami County, I was told on phone by sheriffs office that they would decline me if I applied for a CCW. I received a citation for a single marijuana cigarette in 1982 when I was 20 years old. The lady on the phone said they would not issue to anyone who had any type of prior drug offense at all. And that ticket I was given does Not affect me when buying a gun and therefore I’m pretty sure I will be allowed to conceal carry under the new law.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the answer of I’m Pretty Sure I can conceal carry. With all the different answers this thread is getting, why doesn’t someone just call the sheriffs office and get the right answer? Doesn’t affect me on this being I have my CCW license.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

snag said:


> I like the answer of I’m Pretty Sure I can conceal carry. With all the different answers this thread is getting, why doesn’t someone just call the sheriffs office and get the right answer? Doesn’t affect me on this being I have my CCW license.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"If you saw it on the internet it must therfore be true."

Abe Lincoln

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Right! But officer I read on OGF fishing site they said I can.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

snag said:


> Right! But officer I read on OGF fishing site they said I can..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seemed like an appropriate conversation about what changes come with the new law. I think it’s good to talk about it. That’s what the “discussion” forum is for.
So, why the sarcasm?


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> seemed like an appropriate conversation about what changes come with the new law. I think it’s good to talk about it. That’s what the “discussion” forum is for.
> So, why the sarcasm?



I agree, I wouldn't even know about the changes hadn't I read about it here. You don't hear about the changes at all on the news for some reason


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Don’t get your drawers in a bunch Harry! It’s true what I said, don’t trust any Internet forums to get a legal answer to a question about legal carry from a past offense. A simple phone call is all it takes. And this upcoming law taking affect in June was on the news when the governor signed it. No big surprise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

snag said:


> I like the answer of I’m Pretty Sure I can conceal carry. With all the different answers this thread is getting, why doesn’t someone just call the sheriffs office and get the right answer? Doesn’t affect me on this being I have my CCW license.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





snag said:


> Don’t get your drawers in a bunch Harry! It’s true what I said, don’t trust any Internet forums to get a legal answer to a question about legal carry from a past offense. A simple phone call is all it takes. And this upcoming law taking affect in June was on the news when the governor signed it. No big surprise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panties in a bunch? 
all I asked is why the sarcasm?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

snag said:


> I like the answer of I’m Pretty Sure I can conceal carry. With all the different answers this thread is getting, why doesn’t someone just call the sheriffs office and get the right answer? Doesn’t affect me on this being I have my CCW license.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because in most cases their unsure. The only true answer would be from the Ohio Attorney General. This will be a s#!t show for a while, too many grey areas.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

snag said:


> ...what I said, don’t trust any Internet forums to get a legal answer to a question about legal carry from a past offense. A simple phone call is all it takes. And this upcoming law taking affect in June...





loweman165 said:


> Because in most cases their unsure. The only true answer would be from the Ohio Attorney General. This will be a s#!t show for a while, too many grey areas.


OK a legal answer and to perk the minds, seems I was wrong on one little itsy bitsy point of punishments/penalties. It's not a felony for what some here advocate doing, it's actually a reduced misdemeanor.

Mr. DeBrosse is a very highly respected 2A attorney here in Ohio and has successfully filed suit against ORC 968 violations (cities trying to fudge up gun laws)...









Ohio’s New Senate Bill 215 – “Constitutional Carry”


On March 14, Governor Mike DeWine signed S.B. 215 into law; it takes effect June 13. S.B. 215, otherwise referred to as “Constitutional Carry” or “Permitless Carry”, is exactly that; it allows qualif...



www.cbalaw.org





excerpted from same...

''_The primary result of the passage of S.B. 215 is the new definition of a “Qualifying Adult”, which is defined as someone who is 21 years or older, not prohibited from possessing a firearm and who is otherwise qualified to obtain a CHL under current Ohio law. A Qualifying Adult can carry a concealed handgun (S.B. 215 only allows for handguns) in the same locations as a licensed individual. Moreover, the same legal_... ''

AGAIN... if you couldn't get a CHL in Ohio to carry concealed, then you do NOT qualify to carry willy-nilly in June.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

I agree with safety first. That is what the bill was stated as and has been available for all to read if one would make the effort. If you were rejected for conceal carry or did not apply do to not being able to comply, you will not be able to carry legally when the new bill becomes law. If you do not like that, I suggest you move or work to change it. I hope that it does not get weakened in the future.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you guys realize that under the old law a sheriff could deny CCW on his discretion as well as legal qualification? Now, I never actually applied because 10-12 years ago, the sheriffs office told me that I would be denied because of a “minor missdemeanor “ marijuana cigarette from 1981 or 1982. That is not necessarily a diss qualifier but was told it would be denied by sheriffs discretion. Would he have actually denied it if I had applied? Was the person I spoke to misinformed? All I know is the sheriffs office told me I couldn’t get one. Under the new law the sheriffs discretion has nothing to do with it.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

What Ohio Misdemeanors Can Prevent You From Getting An Ohio Concealed Carry License (CHL / CCW)? - Riddell Law LLC


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Talk about beating a subject to death…..
I concealed and open carried from 1974 until I got my CCW not too long ago. Illegal, yes, but I never let anyone other than those I was with know I was carrying. Others have, and will continue to do the same.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe it isn’t the exact charge but two or more separate charges on your record.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

June 13th is next Monday. Here’s some good info on basic questions answered.






Answers to Common Questions about Ohio’s New Permitless Carry Law | Buckeye Firearms Association


Senate Bill 215 has been signed into law and will make it legal to carry a concealed handgun without a license in Ohio beginning on June 13, 2022.




www.buckeyefirearms.org


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought a my first gun 3 years ago after a couple nervy incidents early mornings in state parks when I was fishing. Then I started to read up on how I had to transport, carry, etc. Basically made the gun useless. I fully support breaking stupid laws. Now I do what I do, dont hurt or bother anyone. If they want to make a fuss about something whatever.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> I bought a my first gun 3 years ago after a couple nervy incidents early mornings in state parks when I was fishing. Then I started to read up on how I had to transport, carry, etc. Basically made the gun useless. I fully support breaking stupid laws. Now I do what I do, dont hurt or bother anyone. If they want to make a fuss about something whatever.


Not useless when it's on your hip, ankle, shoulder or wherever you wanna put it...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Bassthumb said:


> I bought a my first gun 3 years ago after a couple nervy incidents early mornings in state parks when I was fishing. Then I started to read up on how I had to transport, carry, etc. Basically made the gun useless. I fully support breaking stupid laws. Now I do what I do, dont hurt or bother anyone. If they want to make a fuss about something whatever.


I'm always interested in buying useless guns...........let me know


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Starts today.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tis a great freedom...........with even greater responsibility


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I picked up a Walther PPS-M2 a few weeks ago. I doubt I'll actually carry it very often, if at all. But it's good to know it's there if I feel the need.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

I only hope that those that could not legally carry in the past, do not believe they can carry now.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Basser57 said:


> I agree with safety first. That is what the bill was stated as and has been available for all to read if one would make the effort. If you were rejected for conceal carry or did not apply do to not being able to comply, you will not be able to carry legally when the new bill becomes law. If you do not like that, I suggest you move or work to change it. I hope that it does not get weakened in the future.


Agree to Agree


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good law and the more "good" people carrying the better. Would hope a minor infraction from 40 years ago wouldn't stop that. 

Kip


----------

